# Sat. river fishing seminar



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sat November 9th I'll be giving a river fishing seminar at the Cincinnati Mall. That's the mall Bass Pro shops is in so you can go shopping then check out the seminar and talk fishing before or afterwards. The river fishing seminar will be at 4pm. I think most of the seminars will be in the mall itself down at the end the food court is in. I'll also have a table set up out in the mall hawking a cd version of my book LMR. Its a book on fishing the LMR and a bit on the GMR.
I'll be there Saturday and Sunday so stop by and talk fishing with me.


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be there!


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

If you haven't been to one of OSG's seminars I assure you it will be very informative. I'm not sure if I can make it or not but a day at BPS and an OSG seminar sounds like a good time to me. Will there be a book version of the CD version of the book?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

That sounds awesome. On my birfday and everything. If I can't be fishing the river, might as well learn about it.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'll be there


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

I hope I can make this seminar, if not is there a way to purchase the book online?


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I always have work during the seminars


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

bellbrookbass said:


> I hope I can make this seminar, if not is there a way to purchase the book online?


I haven't really got things set up to sell it online but if you click on my blog you can purchase it.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you doing the seminar on Sunday as well?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## godukies (Sep 1, 2007)

Hey OSG! I made the drive down today to check out your seminar but you were no where to be found! So I check my phone to double check the details and realized I was a week early. All was not lost as I dropped $200 at BPS!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Stekor said:


> Are you doing the seminar on Sunday as well?


Ill be there both days to talk fishing with anyone who stops by but only doing the seminar the one day.



godukies said:


> Hey OSG! I made the drive down today to check out your seminar but you were no where to be found! So I check my phone to double check the details and realized I was a week early. All was not lost as I dropped $200 at BPS!


That's cool unless you don't show up next weekend! This time of year I always worried everyone will be out deerhunting and I have like an hour talk worked out. I'd hate for no one to show....


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm hitting BPS first then i'll head over to the food court


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Post a link to your blog. Didn't know you had a LMR book and would to see it and support your addiction! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

yakfishlmr said:


> Post a link to your blog. Didn't know you had a LMR book and would to see it and support your addiction!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


www.stevenoutside.blogspot.com


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

yakfishlmr said:


> Post a link to your blog. Didn't know you had a LMR book and would to see it and support your addiction!


I got my copy of OSG's book and have been devouring it. It's got everything you would expect from OSG; from river lure selection and modification, how to read the river and locate fish in different seasons, fluvial geomorphology lessons, history lessons, a complete tour of the LMR, great pictures and sketches, a few fish tales, and a liquored up ape that kicks butt. All told in OSG's easy to read folksy style. What more could you ask for? 

It's a great read and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Im most of the way through the book, Ill finish it today. Lots of insight and observations you dont see in other books, some good connect the dots type info. 
Oldstinky is a Little Miami guy not just an LMR fisherman, theres a lot of local history, Indian lore, natural history and stories told in the Oldstinky way. 
Im going to try to make it on Saturday, but we might be short handed at the shop in the afternoon.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Just found out that I work. Lame.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

OSG will you have physical copies of the book? You know, like, made of paper?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I wouldn't mind a paper copy either.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

It's an awesome read. Very well written yet easy to follow. Tons of excellent content about one of the most interesting things in the world to me.


----------



## Chucknbob (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been to your seminars before, they're great. Too bad I'll miss this one. My wife thinks I should spend time with her on her birthday instead of some old stinky guy 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Will you be having a book signing afterwards? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DblDinCincy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm gonna be there, sounds like a good time. How much is the book that you are selling? I wanna make sure I've got enough money along. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> Just found out that I work. Lame.


Don't you have a fever? 

Trail Breaker, when do you plan on going there?

OSG, Ill see you this weekend, save a copy for me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

backlashed said:


> Don't you have a fever?
> 
> Trail Breaker, when do you plan on going there?
> 
> ...


went to indian creek didn't fish but i do have something... i'm going tomorrow
one i'm going to is around the corner of riley's pizza


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I will be there if the fishing isnt any good at Acton, unfortunatly I have promised 2 buddys Id take them out on old blue one last time this year, my luck I will beat everyone there!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Do you own waders TB? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nope... but i am going back to indian creek left them in minnesota


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Well if you didn't make it out to see OSG's seminar, you missed out on a lot of great stuff!
It was great meeting some of you I had never met before and nice seeing those of you I have and as always, it was a pleasure to hNg out with you OSG!
Good luck with the CD sales.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

good seeing you CA ... he's going to be there again tomorrow i do believe
it's fun


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

OSG, my son and I both enjoyed your presentation, I'm sorry we couldn't stay and chat a while. 

I hope you plan on another one this winter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great seminar! Thank you for sharing your obsession for catching big smallmouth. Your encyclopedic knowledge is mind boggling. I'm looking forward to reading your book. 

It was a pleasure meeting everyone and putting faces to usernames! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Good seminar OSG. It was nice to meet people IRL!


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice meeting ya king


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Very good stuff OSG!

Thanks for letting us be part of your knowledge!!

Was nice meeting all of you!

Maybe we can do a little wading together next year!


----------

